# Der Forenuser - typische Profile



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Kurzprofil über die mir bisher aufgefallenen Forenuser.

*1.) Der Foren-Admin*
Der Gott. Seine Heiligkeit. Der Erhabene. Der-der-den-Close-Knopf-hat. Ein Wort gegen einen Foren-Admin und es gibt Foren-frei. Für ein paar Tage oder so.
Besondere Form hier: Der Tikume. Wortkarg und hart am durchgreifen - aber gerecht.

*2.) Der Wissende*
Die Oldschool-Zocker, die das Spiel seit der ersten Sekunde, am besten noch seit der frühen Alpha, damals noch in 16-Farben-EGA-Grafik, spielen und den Spielinhalt bis zum Erbrechen beherrschen. Geben den Unwissenden (siehe unten) Tips zum Spiel und helfen mehr oder weniger gern.
Besondere Formen hier: 
- Der b1ubb. Wirft mit Fakten um sich, nutzt aber harte Worte. Worte, mit denen viele nicht klarkommen. Weiterhin glaubt der b1ubb, dass österreichisch für deutsche Nordlichter nicht verständlich ist.
- Der Grivok: Der spiessige Oberlehrer, weiß scheiss viel, vor allem, wie die Suchfunktion funktioniert.

*3.) Der Unwissende*
Oh je, einer, der sich tatsächlich dazu durchgerungen hat, seine Blöße zuzugeben, in ein Forum geht und eine mehr oder weniger peinliche Frage stellt. Arme Sau. Weil in Foren wie diesem treibt sich der _homo odissus_, der sogenannte gemeine Flamer, herum. Mehr zu dieser Spezies weiter unten. Weiterhin oft das Opfer vom Chinesen, dazu auch weiter unten mehr.

*4.) Der Flamer*
Hat viel Zeit, scheiss Freunde, eine schlimme Kindheit, wenig oder wahrscheinlich gar keinen Sex und versucht dieses nun in der Anonymität eines Forums zu kompensieren. Jeder Thread, der neu erstellt wird, bekommt Kommentare wie "wayne", "l2p" oder der Threadersteller wird beleidigt. Aufs übelste. Egal ob es einen Bann hagelt oder nicht.

*5.) Der Hans*
Kennt eh jeder. Dieser kleine verkackte Streber aus der 6. Klasse, der jeden in seiner Klasse auf Rechtschreibfehler hingewiesen hat. Gut, er machte sich nach der Schule immer gut kopfüber in der Mülltonne. Aber jeder hat ihn gehasst. Auch in Foren. Aber da gibt es eben keine Mülltonnen, deswegen läuft der Hans hier zur Hochform auf.

*6.) Der Chinese*
Typischer Einmalposter. Mehr oder weniger blöden Text in englisch verfassen, am besten über das kommende Addon, einen Link für ein paar Gratis-Epics dazu, in dem man dazu aufgefordert wird, seinen Usernamen, Passwort und die Geheimfrage einzugeben und fertig ist der Post. Wirkt bei den Wissenden nicht, beim Unwissenden um so besser. Weil Gratisepics sind immer gut. Leuchten so schön lila und so.

*7.) Der Fullquoter*
Wenn er ins Spiel kommt, dann gehts rund! Möglichst langen Text gesucht, alles ins Zitat und drunter selbst ein "/signed" schreiben. Das sind echt die Besten Forenuser. Immerhin zwingen sie den Normaluser zum Scollen, das wirkt gegen die Mittelfingerverfettung!

*8.) Der Pusher*
Alten Beitrag suchen, natürlich ein möglichst sinnloser oder schon mehr als genug diskutierter, die Suche geht los auf Seite 150 im Forum und ein "/push" druntersetzen. Alter aufgewärmter Kaffee darf natürlich nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Und wir alle sind mehr als dankbar darüber.

*9.) Der Buttler*
Bietet immer freundlich einen Keks zum Wein an. Freundliche Forenranderscheinung. Mehr oder weniger. Oder so...

*10.) Die Heulsuse*
"Bääääh, der Hexer hat mich im PvP verhauen." 
"Wääääh, der Schurke hält mich im Stunlock!"
"Wuuuuh, der Druide hat mit den Keks zum Wein gestohlen!"
Tja, erinnert an einen kleinen Rotzbengel, der noch Schutz bei Mami sucht, weil ihm einer den Lolli geklaut hat. Dumm nur, dass er damit nicht durchkommt, weil er sehr schnell von Buttlern umringt wird, die ihm neue Kekse geben wollen. Oder vom Homo odissus. Siehe oben und so.

*11.) Der Normalo*
Es soll ihn wirklich geben, irgendwo in den Weiten des Äthers. Vielleicht ja hinterm digitalen Sonnenuntergang. Oder hinter Pixel X134 Y567. Wer weiß. Auf jeden Fall soll diese scheue Spezies von Forenuser solche Dinge tun wie aufmerksam lesen, sinnvolle Beiträge schreiben, anderen helfen, konstruktiv kritisieren und solche Dinge. Leider ist diese Spezies vom Aussterben bedroht.

*12.) Der Elitekämpfer*
Du hast Dich schon immer gefragt, was sich hinter 1337 verbirgt? Keine Angst, es sind weder die Zeugen Jehovas noch die Scientology! Wenn Du einen Forenuser triffst, der Dinge schreibt, die Du nicht verstehst, sei es "ich bin der ub0rroxx0r" oder "ich bash0r dich weg!!!!11!!!einself!", dann Vorsicht! Die einzige Gehirnzelle des Forenusers hat eine Einzelkämpferausbildung bei den Space-Marines genossen. Nicht provozieren und lieber süß und knuddlig guckend zurückziehen. 

*13.) Der Mittwoch-Morgens-WoW-Spielen-Wollende*
Puh, was für ein Name! Naja, mal abgesehen davon, dass man auch in den vergangen Jahren Mittwoch morgens eben dieses Spiel nicht spielen konnte, es ist trotzdem für diese Gruppe der Forenuser möglich, jeden, aber absolut jeden Mittwoch eben diesen Fakt zu vergessen. Und deswegen einen netten Thread zu erstellen, warum denn sein Server down ist. Schade eigentlich. Naja, vielleicht war die Gehirnzelle wiedermal bei den Spacemarines zu einer Fortbildung. Aber wir wollen mal nicht nachträglich sein und haben extra einen Sticky Thread für diese Typen angelegt. Was mich auch gleich zum nächsten Typ User bringt, und zwar dem...

*14.) Horst-Guck-Nach-Unten*
Dieser Mensch hat eine ganz schlimme Krankheit. Er muß einfach immer auf den Boden gucken. So ne Art Gegenteil von Hans-Guck-In-Die-Luft. Ich nenn die Leute einfach mal Horst-Guck-Nach-Unten. Eben diesen Horsts fällt es unheimlich schwer, Sticky Threads überhaupt zu erkennen. Und darum werden diese auch nciht zuerst gelesen, sondern munter neue Themen erstellt. Leider gibt es keine Heilmittel gegen diese Krankheit.

*15.) Der Jäger und Sammler*
Dieser Typus verpasst einfach nichts in einem Forum. Er ist immer anwesend hat kann überall mitreden. Sozusagen eloquent. Das zeugt auch sein Kill-Counter ... ääähm sein Counter. Vierstellige Zahen sind ein Muß! Und unter 3000 muß man gar nicht erst damit anfangen, sich als Jäger und Sammler zu bezeichnen. Leider haftet diesen Leuten eine Aura des Stalkings an, der Normalo (siehe oben) fühlt sich verfolgt und glaubt, dass der Jäger und Sammler nur auf neue Posts wartet, um diese auseinanderzunehmen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

*16.) Der Hobbylegastheniker*
_rechdschraibung wft wer braucht daß schon seid ich in forn unterwegz bin ist eh ales egal sogar satzbau un punkt un koma und so wer mich anmacht den bash0r ich weg also lol fu hdf und l2p_
Und wenn der Normaluser bei fehlender Interpunktuation ins Komma Koma fällt, ists auch egal!

*17.) Der Einfallsreiche Bewerter*
Ihr kennt doch diese komsichen Threads. "Bewerte irgendwas von dem Post über Dir." Einer hat irgendwann damit angefangen, alle anderen finden es toll, besonders die Jäger und Sammler, weil dadurch der Counter in ungeahnte Höhen steigt. Und machen den nächsten Thread auf. Diesmal nicht mit der Signatur oder dem Avatar, sondern dem Titel. Naja, wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat. Einfach herrlich, wenn Abwechslung schon Staub ansetzt.

*18.) Der Smiley-Fan*
Irgendwann schreibt dann auch mal wieder einer dieser User, die scheinbar ein Problem mit der weißen Hintergrundfarbe des Forums haben. Deswegen wird diese geplastert. Gelb bepflastert. Mit Smileys. Nach jedem Satz mindestens 3 Stück. Aber nur die animierten, weil so ein wenig Gezappel auf dem Bildschirm sorgt für die nötige Aufmerksamkeit. Dumm nur, dass epileptische Anfälle anderer User nahezu vorprogrammiert sind.


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Tausend Dank! - Bitte erweitern^^


----------



## Tomminocka (22. April 2008)

endlich mal ein vernünftiger Thread :-)

discuss pls, hehe


----------



## der hexenmeister (22. April 2008)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Order (22. April 2008)

Da hatte wohl wer langeweile hä ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finds au nice was du hier geschrieben hast vor allem weil es nichts anderes als der wahrheit entspricht. Hmm unter was für ner Kategorie ich wohl falle .. hmmm ^^


----------



## Sammies (22. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Besondere Formen hier:
> - Der b1ubb. Wirft mit Fakten um sich, nutzt aber harte Worte. Worte, mit denen viele nicht klarkommen. Weiterhin glaubt der b1ubb, dass österreichisch für deutsche Nordlichter nicht verständlich ist.



Ich sag es ja immer wieder b1ubb 4 President


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

Hoffe dir fallen noch ein paar ein ich finds gut geschrieben!


----------



## Thedynamike (22. April 2008)

Falsches Forum


----------



## b1ubb (22. April 2008)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: my homie grivok und me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber dazu gehört noch dalmus !!!! eindeutig !!!!


----------



## _Aziraal_ (22. April 2008)

Will unbedingt mehr über die Forenuser wissen. da gibts doch bestimmt noch mehr!^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Falsches Forum



Keine Angst, auch Du wirst noch erwähnt, aber früestens heute Abend ^^


----------



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

H´mm achja gibts auch den normalen Forenuser der gerne sachlich Diskutiert?^^


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

hey,gabs das nicht schonmal? also die idee an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*durchles*


----------



## Redtim (22. April 2008)

was fürn geiler Thread!!!

mach weiter^^


----------



## Boomman (22. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Weil in Foren wie diesem treibt sich der _homo odissus_, der sogenannte gemeine Flamer, herum.




Wie Geil...pls Erweiterung...

Mfg
Ich


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Was habt ihr immer mit dem B1ubb?
Nur weil der 5000 Posts hat ist der interessant oder wie?


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

Dalmus passt wo anders rein. 
Naja, ich habe noch Ideen für ca. 10 weitere typische Forenuser. Aber die kommen erst heute Abend!


----------



## Rastas (22. April 2008)

Vergess blos nicht Leute wie mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Durschnittsspieler,die,wenn es sein muss,total pöse sind,aber bei ernstgemeinten Fragen auch gerne Antworten und ihr Bestes geben um dem anderen zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auserdem darf ich mal behaupten das du in 2Hauptgruppen einteilen solltest:
Die der deutschen Schriftsprache (einigermaßen) mächtigen (denn Hastfehler macht jeder einmal) und 
Läute diehs ma fol ned hinbekomen ,da kan auc hans nicx mehr helfn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Rastas


----------



## Gias (22. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> H´mm achja gibts auch den normalen Forenuser der gerne sachlich Diskutiert?^^


Dies ist eine Frage fürs Religions-Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (22. April 2008)

Den Thread gabs schonmal, SuFu nutzen :p

//Edit: Kaum ist der alte Thread kalt wird ein neuer eröffnet :/
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=forentyp


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (22. April 2008)

Vergess nicht den

*Nekromant:*

Diese Besondere Spezies versucht sich des öfteren darin als verkappter Hexer und belebt tote Themen wieder.
In äußerst penibelst ausgearbeiteten Antworten wie /signed oder in dem er die selbe Frage des TE nochmal stellt,lockt er seine Ahnungslosen Opfer(Flamer/Hans/Foreninventar) in die Falle und bringt sie in Rage.

oder das 

*Foreninventar*

Das Foreninventar,im allgemeinen werden so User bezeichnet die entweder seit der Gründung des Forums dabei sind oder entsprechend viele Posts auf dem Kerbholz haben.
Setzen zwar schon leicht Staub an,aber sie Posten fleißig immer weiter und weiter und weiter.....
Sie sind genauso wenig wegzudenken wie die allseits beliebten Smileys oder der Antworten Button.
Extrem Beispiele für diese Gattung der Forenuser: b1ubb und Grivok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltez (22. April 2008)

Der Möchtegern:
Tut so, als ob er ein Wissender sei und lockt die Unwissenden versehentlich oder geziehlt auf falsche Fährten.
Vergleich mit Politikern: Sagt viel, meint aber immer dasselbe oder gar nichts...
Besondere Formen hier:
- Der sich Wiederholende oder wie ihn die meisten User bezichnen würden: der Wiederholer(ganz böses deutsch) alà Den Superpost eines Wissenden nochmal in gesonderter Form mit eingebauten Rechtschreibfehler für den Hans neu konstruieren und hinterher so zu tun, als hätte man ihn übersehen.
- Mister "Ich lese nur den TE-Text auf Seite eins und switsche sofort zur Letzten, wo ich dann eine 1337-Antwort gebe, die kaum jemand versteht, da sie so hastig verfasst wurde, damit ja keiner dieselbe Antwort vor mir gibt!!!11elf11.... Ehm... Moment mal... Stehen da nicht schon 11Seiten?..."
erklärt sich wohl von selbst... oder?


Kannst ja mit deinem Humorstyl verändert/verbessert hinzufügen, wenn es deinen Anforderungen genügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder
PS: nicht schon in deiner Liste steht^^


----------



## BunnyBunny (22. April 2008)

Sehr schöner Thread, endlich mal etwas Abwechslung zwischen diesen "Welche Klasse soll ich nehmen?" und "Mein Account wurde gehackt"-Threads. 

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. April 2008)

Geniale Idee und gut geschrieben, habe keinen einzigen Rechtschreibfehler gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße


----------



## Maradil (22. April 2008)

köstlich XD


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Den Thread gabs schonmal, SuFu nutzen!


Hmm stimmt die Spezies gibts auch^^


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Welche Klasse soll ich nehmen.. ich brauche eine Neue, mein Acc wurde gehackt :>

Der Nekromant muss echt noch mit rein!! - tzztzt Verschoben!!


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Welche Klasse soll ich nehmen.. ich brauche eine Neue, mein Acc wurde gehackt :>


Sind das dann die "Ich poste das bekannteste Thema weil ich so gerne Flames lese" Leute?


----------



## outworld (22. April 2008)

rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (22. April 2008)

Das ist ja mal die Wahrheit und nichts als die wahrheit! Dieser threat hat sofort ein wenig Sonne in meinen tristen Alltag scheinen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Schön geschrieben, aber Tikume ist kein Admin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (22. April 2008)

ick bin dann wohl n Flamer.... cool, need Upgrade auf TodesFlamer


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (22. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Sind das dann die "Ich poste das bekannteste Thema weil ich so gerne Flames lese" Leute?




Nein du irrst

dies sind fällt  unter die Gattung:


*OneManShow*:


Diese Gattung von ganz ausgefuchsten Usern,erstellen sich nach einem Teuflischen Plan der Regierung einen Forenaccount um damit ein Neues Thema zu eröffnen was exakt den gleichen Inhalt wie der Titel darunter hat.
Einziger Sinn:In der Liste erster zu sein und dem Foreninventar die Galle hochzutreiben.


----------



## Baltez (22. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt die Spezies gibts auch^^



Vielleicht wollte er uns ein explizites Beispiel dafür geben?^^
So wie:

Der Pusher/ Mr. /applause(Es gibt bestimmt noch bessere Namen, allgemein müsste aber gelten: unproduktiv=sinnlos):


der schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder 


Med!um schrieb:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder


Redtim schrieb:


> was fürn geiler Thread!!!
> mach weiter^^



Oder unerforschte Spezies, wie:


Thedynamike schrieb:


> Falsches Forum


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> *OneManShow*:
> Diese Gattung von ganz ausgefuchsten Usern,erstellen sich nach einem Teuflischen Plan der Regierung einen Forenaccount um damit ein Neues Thema zu eröffnen was exakt den gleichen Inhalt wie der Titel darunter hat.
> Einziger Sinn:In der Liste erster zu sein und dem Foreninventar die Galle hochzutreiben.


Vielen dank...puhh.. ich wusste doch es sind keine Wahnvorstellungen die ich habe... die Regierung verfolgt mich wirklich systematisch!
Wieso hab ich dann nur Tabletten dagegen genommen?
Bin dann mal Afk meine Wohnungseinrichtung, alle Schriftstück und meine Kleidung verbrennen... MUHAHAHA die finden mich nie!!!


----------



## Krueger75 (22. April 2008)

Netter Thread...

Du hast allerdings die "MittwochsmorgensmöchtegernSpieler" vergessen, die sich dann jede Woche fragen, ob Ihr Account gehackt wurde, Blizzard pleite ist oder jemand die Server gestohlen hat... Und anschließend, so ab 11Uhr, dann soooo feiern, als ob die Geburt, Weihnachten, Neujahr, Ostern, der erste Sex und der erste Vollrausch auf einen einzigen Tag fallen... 

In dem Sinne, freue mich schon wieder auf die Posts von Morgen :-)


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Den Thread gabs schonmal, SuFu nutzen!



Genau, hier ein Beispiel dafür, dass man die Suchfunktion nicht beliebig nutzen kann.... Hatte extra gesucht, aber nicht nach dem Wort "forentyp"
Egal, mich machst Du nicht nieder! *ggg*


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (22. April 2008)

Baltez schrieb:


> Der Pusher/ Mr. /applause




Diese Zählen wohl eher unter die Gattung Nekromant.

Was allerdings auch eine viel Beobachtete Spezies ist:

*Der Fullquoter*

Dieses Arme arme Wesen liest sich mühsam durch ein Thema um dann mit einem 35Seiten langen Fullquote die Antwort: Jau unten drunter zu setzen.
Die Fullquoter sind allerdings stark und massive durch die Flamer gefährdet,da diese nun auch öfter dazu übergehen mit Steinen zu schmeißen.


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> *Der Fullquoter*
> Dieses Arme arme Wesen liest sich mühsam durch ein Thema um dann mit einem 35Seiten langen Fullquote die Antwort: Jau unten drunter zu setzen.


wohl eher ein /sign^^


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (22. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> wohl eher ein /sign^^



Diese Unterart ist mir auch schon untergekommen ja.


Weiter Art des Forenusers:

*MasterofIronyvers*:

Eine kleine Gemeinde der Forenuser haben sie dem Gotty Sarcasmirony angeschlossen.
Der allgemeine Anhänger dieser Gottheit setzt hinter jeden seiner Sätze ein^^ um zu zeigen das er dieser Gottheit angehört und sie mit jedem Satz lobpreist.
Weiterhin gibt es den subtilen Anhänger dieser Gottheit,sie weißt sich durch Antworten auf ihre Post aus die in etwa lauten:WTF?Willst du mich verarschen??
Und es gibt die direkten Fanatiker die hinter ihren Posts Signaturen anfügen mit "Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten" oder "Sarkastische und Ironische Beiträge sind gewollt und vom Poster bevorzugt"


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

Genial und alles ist wahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. April 2008)

> Naja, ich habe noch Ideen für ca. 10 weitere typische Forenuser. Aber die kommen erst heute Abend!



Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Schöpfungen, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## b1ubb (22. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit dem B1ubb?
> Nur weil der 5000 Posts hat ist der interessant oder wie?



du hast keine ahnung junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (22. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit dem B1ubb?
> Nur weil der 5000 Posts hat ist der interessant oder wie?




Das bringt mich zur Nächsten Spezies:

*
Der Antiforeninventarler*:

Diese oftmals verwechselte Spezies,wird des öfteren mit Flamer und/oder Unwissendem verwechselt,versucht Penetrant das Foreninventar aus den Köpfen der anderen User zu vertreiben.
Oftmals werden solche User auch als Kreuzungen zwischen Flamer und Unwissender bezeichnet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. April 2008)

*Der unwissende Poster *

Kann die Frage des TE nicht beantworten und postet dies auch

(Beispiel: TE: Weiß jemand, welche Vorquests ich für die Dailys bei xy machen muss
               Der unwissende Poster:  Sorry, kein plan)


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit dem B1ubb?
> Nur weil der 5000 Posts hat ist der interessant oder wie?


Nein, aber bekannt... und halt oldschool... außerdem hat er 'ne Sonnenbrille, man muss ihn mögen!


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2008)

top^^

mal gespannt was es noch für welche gibt^^

mfg


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, aber bekannt... und halt oldschool... außerdem hat er 'ne Sonnenbrille, man muss ihn mögen!


Lurock.. du bist verückt XD
Naja bis auf das mit der Sonnenbrille hast du recht^^


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (22. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Der unwissende Poster *
> 
> Kann die Frage des TE nicht beantworten und postet dies auch
> 
> ...



Du verwechselst den Unwissenden Poster mit
*
Der Sinnlosposter*:

Der Sinnlosposter ist eine sehr sehr unangehme Art der Forenuser.Er postet völlig belangloses Zeugs in Themen weil er
a)Für Diskussionen über sein Verhalten
b) für Verwirrung
oder c) für Flamewars sorgen will.

Dein Poster ist die Sorte:
*
AhnunglosPoster*:
Der Ahnungslosposter ist jemand der Aufmerksamkeit sucht und deswegen seine Ahnungslosigkeit gerne Kund tut.
Beliebte Themen sind Themen die mit Fragestellungen anfangen: Hat jemand eine....
Häufigste Antwort: "sorry keine Ahnung"


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2008)

*Der Zitat Poster*
dieser Poster zerstückelt lange Texte so gekonnt,wie ein chinesischer Meisterkoch sein Hühnchen.
meist unterlegt er dann die Zitate mit kurzen, prägnanten Sätzen,die den Vorposter ziemlich dumm da stehen lassen und bei anderen Threadlesern ein Lächeln hervorzaubern.
Seine kurzen Sätze sind meist lustig,aber wehe er weicht von seiner Zitatfunktion ab.dann wirds ernst.bierernst...
der Zitatposter kann dann plötzlich auch lange Sätze, sogar ganze Texte verfassen,die durch seine intellektuelle Ader so gestochen scharf sind, dass dem Leser unfreiwillig Trännen in die Augen treten und dieser dann vom Text wegschauen muss...
und wehe man lässt sich auf ein Wortgefecht mit dem Zitatposter ein...ich hab schon von Fällen gehört, wo der Gegner unter lautem Aufschrei tot zu Hause vom Stuhl fiel
Beispiel für ein Zitat Poster:Incontemtio(dem Foreninventar sicherlich gut bekannt)...


----------



## Davidor (22. April 2008)

Sehr geiler Thread,nur weiter so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (22. April 2008)

Cool, bitte erweitern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung?
Blubb du bist süß :-*


> Das bringt mich zur Nächsten Spezies:
> Der Antiforeninventarler:
> Diese oftmals verwechselte Spezies,wird des öfteren mit Flamer und/oder Unwissendem verwechselt,versucht Penetrant das Foreninventar aus den Köpfen der anderen User zu vertreiben.
> Oftmals werden solche User auch als Kreuzungen zwischen Flamer und Unwissender bezeichnet.


Ja,ich bin unwissend,weil ich den "Hype" um Blub nich verstehe!
Peinige mich,Oh Herr!


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ja,ich bin unwissend,weil ich den "Hype" um Blub nich verstehe!
> Peinige mich,Oh Herr!


Du bist auch süß! In einem hohen Bekanntschaftsgrad einen "Hype" zu sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

"B1ubb ich liebe dich"
"B1ubb for President"

Bekanntheitsgrad?

Is ja auch gut jetzt -> BTT


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> "B1ubb ich liebe dich"
> "B1ubb for President"
> 
> Bekanntheitsgrad?


Ja, er ist so bekannt, dass er hier schwule Fanboys hat, ist doch nix besonderes, hab ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (22. April 2008)

Da könntest du recht haben,aber schwule Fanboys hätte ich nicht gerne ;-)


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Lurock ich liebe dich! Ich will mit dir Kinder haben!


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lurock ich liebe dich! Ich will mit dir Kinder haben!


Weiß ich doch... Mooooment mal... du warst der "B"-Boy oder? Ich hoffe das willst du nicht wirklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Ich bin nicht Bi!... oder? Also bei dir überleg ich es mir zweimal :> 

Deinem Postcount nach zu urteilen, solltest du ja ein großes Gemächt haben °_°


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

*** update *** 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Schön geschrieben, aber Tikume ist kein Admin... tongue.gif


Naja, der Thread war auch ursprünglich im Wow-Forum... Und dort ist er zumindest Mod, was einem Admin sehr nahe kommt... Wegen der Thematik, passt eigent dort besser. Aber egal.
Und keine Angst, der Mittwochposter kommt auch noch! Versprochen!


----------



## Incontemtio (22. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Beispiel für ein Zitat Poster:Incontemtio(dem Foreninventar sicherlich gut bekannt)...



Ich bin bekannt, soll ich mich jetzt freuen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. April 2008)

Lieber nicht *g*


----------



## Incontemtio (22. April 2008)

Schade ...


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*
Fullquote für soviel eigenen Text. Mitnichten!


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

hehe 2ter teil ist auch genial^^

buttler und heulsusse top^^

mfg


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Echt genial. Juhu ich bin wenigstens teilweise normal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. April 2008)

Mal wieder ein paar neue Typen für die Liste:

*16.) Der Hobbylegastheniker*
_rechdschraibung wft wer braucht daß schon seid ich in forn unterwegz bin ist eh ales egal sogar satzbau un punkt un koma und so wer mich anmacht den bash0r ich weg also lol fu hdf und l2p_
Und wenn der Normaluser bei fehlender Interpunktuation ins Komma Koma fällt, ists auch egal!

*17.) Der Einfallsreiche Bewerter*
Ihr kennt doch diese komsichen Threads. "Bewerte irgendwas von dem Post über Dir." Einer hat irgendwann damit angefangen, alle anderen finden es toll, besonders die Jäger und Sammler, weil dadurch der Counter in ungeahnte Höhen steigt. Und machen den nächsten Thread auf. Diesmal nicht mit der Signatur oder dem Avatar, sondern dem Titel. Naja, wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat. Einfach herrlich, wenn Abwechslung schon Staub ansetzt.

*18.) Der Smiley-Fan*
Irgendwann schreibt dann auch mal wieder einer dieser User, die scheinbar ein Problem mit der weißen Hintergrundfarbe des Forums haben. Deswegen wird diese geplastert. Gelb bepflastert. Mit Smileys. Nach jedem Satz mindestens 3 Stück. Aber nur die animierten, weil so ein wenig Gezappel auf dem Bildschirm sorgt für die nötige Aufmerksamkeit. Dumm nur, dass epileptische Anfälle anderer User nahezu vorprogrammiert sind.


----------



## Yozoshura (24. April 2008)

Ey guck disch doch ma selba an öyyy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

das übernehm ich mal...denn Valdrasiala gehört zu einer Minderheit der 
*Foren-Analytiker*
Der Foren-Analytiker kennt sie ALLE. Den Flamer, den Unwissenden,den Besserwissenden,den provozierenden, die naiven und die normalen Noobs.
Traumwandlerisch sicher analysiert er jeden Forenuser und katalogisiert,bewertet,zerlegt und packt jeden alten und neuen Forenbesucher in seine gehörige Schublade.
Eigentlich schreibt er nur das auf, was wir alle denken, aber dank seiner humorvollen Art ruft er beim Leser ein "Har, Har, genau..." hervor und wie in einer guten Comedyshow warten alle sehnsüchtig auf den Satz: "Moment, moment...einen hab ich noch...einen hab ich noch..."


----------



## Gwynny (24. April 2008)

11.) Der Normalo
Es soll ihn wirklich geben, irgendwo in den Weiten des Äthers. Vielleicht ja hinterm digitalen Sonnenuntergang. Oder hinter Pixel X134 Y567. Wer weiß. Auf jeden Fall soll diese scheue Spezies von Forenuser solche Dinge tun wie aufmerksam lesen, sinnvolle Beiträge schreiben, anderen helfen, konstruktiv kritisieren und solche Dinge. Leider ist diese Spezies vom Aussterben bedroht.


Ich würde mich fast mit diesem Forentyp identifizieren, ob mich andere auch so sehen weiß ich natürlich nicht. Und mit der Selbsteinschätzung ist das immer so eine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr dürft mich ruhig korrigieren, wenn ich mit meiner Einschätzung völlig daneben liege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2008)

ich bin:pusher, und ein wenig normal(aber auch wirkich nur ein bisschen)
und hobby stegaleniker


----------



## Incontemtio (24. April 2008)

Da mich ja als Beispiel für das hier von dir definierte "typische Forenuser Profile" darstellst, denke ich, dass auch mit dieser Definition zu klassifizieren sein sollte. 



shadow24 schrieb:


> meist unterlegt er dann die Zitate mit kurzen, prägnanten Sätzen,die den Vorposter ziemlich dumm da stehen lassen und bei anderen Threadlesern ein Lächeln hervorzaubern.



Das eröffnet mir jetzt zwei unterschiedliche Interpretationswege:

a) Mein Ziel ist es andere Post auseinanderzuzitieren um den jeweiligen Verfasser dumm da stehen zu lassen und meinen Lesern ein Lächeln auf die Lippen zu zaubern. Nichts von beiden ist mein Wusch den ich beim posten hege. 

b) Es passiert manchmal/oft/selten/etc., dass eine oder beide der von dir aufgestellten Eigenschaften meiner Sätze innehält; es ist aber nicht mein Ziel, dass das passiert. 

Ich könnte hier noch anmerken, dass meine "Antworten" durchaus längere Sätze, Textstücke etc. sein können und nicht nur "kurze prägnante Sätze". Wahrscheinlich steht und fällt das aber an der Subjektivität derartiger Floskeln. 



shadow24 schrieb:


> Seine kurzen Sätze sind meist lustig,aber wehe er weicht von seiner Zitatfunktion ab.dann wirds ernst.bierernst...



Auch meine im Zitat-"Antwort"-Stil geschriebenen Postings können "bierernst" sein, sowie längere Textpassagen genau so "lustig" sein können.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2008)

stimmt, du hast recht mit dem bierernst und lustig...geht auch anders rum bei dir...ich bitte den Fauxpas zu entschuldigen
auf den anderen Teil deines Textes kann ich im Moment nicht eingehen, weil mir meine Augen tränen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (25. April 2008)

Finde den Thread sehr lustig und mal ne gekonnte Abwechslung.


----------



## Seufernator (26. April 2008)

Genialer Thread.


----------



## Grivok (26. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *2.) Der Wissende*
> Die Oldschool-Zocker, die das Spiel seit der ersten Sekunde, am besten noch seit der frühen Alpha, damals noch in 16-Farben-EGA-Grafik, spielen und den Spielinhalt bis zum Erbrechen beherrschen. Geben den Unwissenden (siehe unten) Tips zum Spiel und helfen mehr oder weniger gern.
> Besondere Formen hier:
> - Der b1ubb. Wirft mit Fakten um sich, nutzt aber harte Worte. Worte, mit denen viele nicht klarkommen. Weiterhin glaubt der b1ubb, dass österreichisch für deutsche Nordlichter nicht verständlich ist.
> - Der Grivok: Der spiessige Oberlehrer, weiß scheiss viel, vor allem, wie die Suchfunktion funktioniert.



1. hab ich tatsächlich mal Lehramt studiert also passt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. so unglaublich es klingt, aber ich kenne das spiel zwar fast seit release, hab aber selbst erst seit 1,5 Jahren nen eigenen Account
und mein wissen habe ich durch erfahrung und weil ich tatsächlich weiss wie die SuFu funktioniert und wenn mich etwas interessiert suche ich mir mein wissen zusammen...
sprich ich Sammle: aber keine Posts sondern Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn all meine Infos die ich gebe sind ganz ehrlich Sachen die ich selber erst irgendwo gelesen habe oder ausprobiert habe.

ansonsten: wenn man nen eigenen Typus bildet hat man es geschafft im Leben oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie sagte B1ubb mal so schön...ich ahme ihn nur nach, aber freundlicher


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

ich will auch n eigenen typ haben. sowas wie spammer mit politischen hintergrund oder so^^


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 2. so unglaublich es klingt, aber ich kenne das spiel zwar fast seit release, hab aber selbst erst seit 1,5 Jahren nen eigenen Account



"Das Spiel"? Immerhin gibt es hier zu elf MMO-Spielen einzelne Foren und auch ein allgemeines MMO-Forum. Wie kann man denn dann zu diesen/m Forum/Foren gehördes "Spiel" kennen?


----------



## Grivok (27. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Das Spiel"? Immerhin gibt es hier zu elf MMO-Spielen einzelne Foren und auch ein allgemeines MMO-Forum. Wie kann man denn dann zu diesen/m Forum/Foren gehördes "Spiel" kennen?



der thread war ursprünglich im WOW-forum und genau darüber redet der TE.


----------



## Thoryia (27. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit dem B1ubb?
> Nur weil der 5000 Posts hat ist der interessant oder wie?


Genau, und 4990 davon sind wie sein Name schon sagt einfach nur Blupp bzw. Schwachfug...

Könnte man auch mal ne Linksammlung aufmachen.


----------



## Mochouchu (1. Juli 2008)

*Der Klugscheißer*

Der der meistens die richtige Antwort parad hat und immer irgendwie nervt.
Meist macht er dabei auch so ein smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl dieses um einiges besser wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also *Vote 4 Klugscheißer Smilie*

In diesem Sinne noch ein GM-Satz:
Möge der kluge Scheiß immer mit euch sein.


----------



## Niyo (19. August 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss alles am Leben bleiben xD


----------



## dalai (19. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *1.) Der Foren-Admin*
> Der Gott. Seine Heiligkeit. Der Erhabene. Der-der-den-Close-Knopf-hat. Ein Wort gegen einen Foren-Admin und es gibt Foren-frei. Für ein paar Tage oder so.
> Besondere Form hier: Der Tikume. Wortkarg und hart am durchgreifen - aber gerecht.



Hier hat es auch noch: 
- Den Carcharoth: etwas oft gereizt, ziemlich aktiv und viel closend. 
- Den Zam: Zeigt schon mit seinem Avatar, dass er schnell pöse wird


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *15.) Der Jäger und Sammler*
> Dieser Typus verpasst einfach nichts in einem Forum. Er ist immer anwesend hat kann überall mitreden. Sozusagen eloquent. Das zeugt auch sein Kill-Counter ... ääähm sein Counter. Vierstellige Zahen sind ein Muß! Und unter 3000 muß man gar nicht erst damit anfangen, sich als Jäger und Sammler zu bezeichnen. Leider haftet diesen Leuten eine Aura des Stalkings an, der Normalo (siehe oben) fühlt sich verfolgt und glaubt, dass der Jäger und Sammler nur auf neue Posts wartet, um diese auseinanderzunehmen.



Stimmt zwar nid ganz aber unter 3k geht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: wie alt ist das ding .. pusht doch zeugs von seite xy ..


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar nid ganz aber unter 3k geht nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach dereck ich hab erst 2,8 naja das passiert wenn man nicht mehr in den nachtschwärmer kommt da fällt das normale raiting schnell ab^^


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

wer hatn den thread jetzt wieder ausgegraben und vor allem wieso?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> wer hatn den thread jetzt wieder ausgegraben und vor allem wieso?


ich wars und weil mir langweilig war

look at my ava


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

*looks at ava*
*is scared as hell*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> look at my ava



Ich könnte Tagelang nichts anderes tun, es fasziniert doch immer wieder aufs neue!
So schöne Farben :O


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich könnte Tagelang nichts anderes tun, es fasziniert doch immer wieder aufs neue!
> So schöne Farben :O


dagegen is LSD n scheißdreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (20. August 2008)

bei nummer 7 steht scrollen hilft gegen mittelfingerverfettung, ich scroll aber mit dem zeigefinger. Geht das auch anders?
Ich kriegs nämlich nich hin mit dem Mittelfinger. Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Niyo (23. August 2008)

> bei nummer 7 steht scrollen hilft gegen mittelfingerverfettung, ich scroll aber mit dem zeigefinger. Geht das auch anders?
> Ich kriegs nämlich nich hin mit dem Mittelfinger. Bitte um Antwort


Jeder Mensch ist anders lol^^ Ich scroll auch mit dem Zeigefinger XD


----------



## Toilettensitz (23. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> aber gerecht.



Made my Day!


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. September 2008)

Hihi, mein Thread lebt ja doch noch hin und wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (19. September 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice thread


----------



## Lisutari (19. September 2008)

Super Thread^^ jetzt brauchen wir nurnoch einen "Welcher Typ bist du?" test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editt: ich befürchte ich bin eine angehende Jäger und Sammlerin^^


----------



## Oonâgh (19. September 2008)

Theoretisch gelten wir letzten drei nun doch alle als


Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *8.) Der Pusher*



 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hab den Fred damals garnicht gesehen... *ooops*
Schönes Ding! Und jaa, es ist wahr *fg*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

|\|1C3 0|\|3 T|-|r34|>!
( nice one thread)

Im so uber uber 1337 , so uber uber 1337 *träller*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scherz beiseite:

nett gemacht ,auf jeden fall ;D


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> |\|1C3 0|\|3 T|-|r34|>!
> ( nice one thread)
> 
> Im so uber uber 1337 , so uber uber 1337 *träller*
> ...


Lass mich raten du hast es in den Generator eingetippt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread is nett keine Frage aber ich bin nicht gern bei den hinteren Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du hast es in den Generator eingetippt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene ist alles gute deutsche handarbeit


----------



## Gigagloin (28. September 2008)

Ich hab noch nen Typ : 
*Der Schweigsame*
Ist so gut wie nie da und hat sich nur mal so im Forum angemeldet. Den Schweigsamen gibt es in drei Arten:
*Der Böse*
ER taucht alle paar Monate im Forum auf und flamed(flamt?/flamet?) jeden Thread voll. Dann verschwindet er und kommt wieder wenn sein Bann weg ist...
*Der Messias*
Er schreibt selten. Doch wenn er schreibt rettet er garantiert drei Unwissende vor dem Untergang und stopft drei Flamen das Maul.
*Der Standard-Schweigsame*
Er ist nur selten da und gibt ein paar Antworten auf Threads. Seine Spezialität: Glänzen durch Abwesenheit. Auch flamt(flamed?/flamet?) er ab und zu. Es hält sich jedoch alles eher im Gleichgewicht. 

Wer jetzt fragt was ich für ein Typ bin... ich würde mich mit dem Standard-Schweigsamen identifizieren...


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

Ich hab auch noch einen

*Der Nörgler*

Er beschwert sich über alles und jeden, er ist erst glücklich wenn er unglücklich ist! Er beschwert sich über die Fütter-Pets in den Signaturen, über die Unfairheit der Mods, darüber das nur SEINE Threads geclosed werden (weil natürlich "Sexy pictures of my teacher" viel mit Buffed.de zu tun hat!) und das die Rechtschreibung der User immer tiefer sinkt. Jedoch wenn man sich über ihn beschwert, rennt er weinend zum Mod in die Arme!


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

*12.) Der Elitekämpfer*
Du hast Dich schon immer gefragt, was sich hinter 1337 verbirgt? Keine Angst, es sind weder die Zeugen Jehovas noch die Scientology! Wenn Du einen Forenuser triffst, der Dinge schreibt, die Du nicht verstehst, sei es "ich bin der ub0rroxx0r" oder "ich bash0r dich weg!!!!11!!!einself!", dann Vorsicht! Die einzige Gehirnzelle des Forenusers hat eine Einzelkämpferausbildung bei den Space-Marines genossen. Nicht provozieren und lieber süß und knuddlig guckend zurückziehen.


Das geilste überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Ausbildung bei den Space Marines, einer der wenigen die nach ihren Umbauten in den Orden aufgenommen worden sind oder was :-)

I love Warhammer 40k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. September 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Kurzprofil über die mir bisher aufgefallenen Forenuser.
> 
> *1.) Der Foren-Admin*
> Besondere Form hier: Der Tikume. Wortkarg und hart am durchgreifen - aber gerecht.


*husthust*


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *7.) Der Fullquoter*
> Wenn er ins Spiel kommt, dann gehts rund! Möglichst langen Text gesucht, alles ins Zitat und drunter selbst ein "/signed" schreiben. Das sind echt die Besten Forenuser. Immerhin zwingen sie den Normaluser zum Scollen, das wirkt gegen die Mittelfingerverfettung!



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee echt das kann ich auch gar nich ab... selbst wenn ein mehr oder weniger sinnvoller text mit drunter steht es is doch nich nötig den gesamten riesigen beitrag zu zitieren nur um stellung zu einem kleinem winzigen punkt unter tausenden zu nehmen das is so lächerlich... aber manche sind wohl einfach nur zu doof dafür die texte herauszuheben die sie ansprechen... naja...


----------



## Uzghul (29. September 2008)

Lustige Idee Val.
Bin gespannt was dir noch so einfällt ^^

lg
Uzi


----------



## Belty (29. September 2008)

@ Kronas

Der war sehr gut, ab und zu gerecht aber ab und an waltet auch die Willkür, naja man kennt es ja oft genug, Leute mit in Machtpositionen missbrauchen jene mehr oder weniger...


----------



## Keleron (1. Oktober 2008)

Netter Tread mit dem Hintergrund sich bei den... meiner meinung nach eher "Jäger und Sammelsüchtigen" einzuschmeicheln ^^ ich spreche dabei auf folgendes an:


"- Der b1ubb. Wirft mit Fakten um sich, nutzt aber harte Worte. Worte, mit denen viele nicht klarkommen. Weiterhin glaubt der b1ubb, dass österreichisch für deutsche Nordlichter nicht verständlich ist."  


Wer sich bei dem Typen einschmeicheln will, tut mir ganz einfach Leid Sorry... Du bist wohl der: "Schleimkelle" Foren User. 

mfg Keleron (Sorry, aber ich habe eine ausgewachsene Allergie gegen Schleimer)


----------

